
Open Sourcing of Windows Calculator - vitorgrs
https://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2019/03/06/announcing-the-open-sourcing-of-windows-calculator/#EU3JU7lh75oW8J4X.97
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19321217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19321217).

